# cokin P filter system



## TerryM (Nov 17, 2007)

Any body use a graduate ND filter mounted in the cokin P holder on a 77mm lense. I have a 17mm - 4'mm and a 24mm - 7'mm and I am wondering if rotating the filter, would it cause vignetting or get in the way.

So far I have not used, done multiple exposures, and combined in software. I thought I might try a filter to save some work, but wonder about the pitfalls.

Anyone try this?


----------



## fother (Nov 18, 2007)

I have, with no vignetting problems


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Nov 18, 2007)

I also use the P-system and had no problems with my Tokina 12-24 when using a modified holder with only a single slot. On my Sigma 18-5' I can use the normal holder without any problems.


----------



## JohanL (Nov 22, 2007)

Has anybody been using the "P" holder on the new EF 16-35mm f/2.8 L USM II with the 82mm filter size? If so how does it do vignetting wise?


----------



## Tim Broyer (Nov 27, 2007)

*wide angle does*

I only get vignetting on my Sigma 1'-2'.  My other 77mm lenses don't (28-7' & 7'-2'').


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jan 6, 2008)

Tim, Cokin have a new "Wide" filter that snaps flush with the mounting ring and holders either a slot filter or a Polariser. Works perfectly on the 1'-2' Sigma on my 3'D. 

PS welcome along here, didn't see you until now.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 2, 2009)

I've used with the 16-35 and not had any problems with the Mark III or Mark IIn bodies


----------

